# Konturen von Fotos für Gemälde



## IamR OoK IE (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Wie kann man mit Hilfe von Photoshop die Konturen eines Gesichts erstellen ?
Als Vorlage dient ein eingescanntes Foto.

Ich brauche dieses "Konturenbild", um ein Ölgemäde anfertigen zu können.
Das Gesicht auf dem Foto ist 4x4 cm groß.
Der Ausdrück soll 20x20 cm sein.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt  

Mit den einfachen Konturenfuiltern bin ich nicht zum gewünschtem Ergebnis gekommen

MfG
Rookie


----------



## kuhlmaehn (9. Januar 2005)

Hi!
Kanst du das vielleicht irgedwie mit Bildern verdeutlichen?
Ich versteh leider nicht so ganz was du meinst


----------



## IamR OoK IE (9. Januar 2005)

also aus diesem Bild möchte ich NUR die Konturen haben, d.h. nur die wichtigsten gesichtslinien


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Die Lösung ist einfacher, als Du denkst:
Filter => Stilisierungsfilter => Konturenwerte finden
Am besten mit den Werten herumexperimentieren. Für Dein Beispiel wird wohl der Wert um
128 Stufen am besten geeignet sein.


----------



## Digg-R- (10. Januar 2005)

vieleicht sowas hier ? 
geht über ebene/neue einstellungsebene/schnellenwert


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Januar 2005)

"Schnellenwert" - besser als ein langsamer Wert, hm? 

Aber ich denke mit dem SchWellenwert dürftest du da richtig liegen. Du solltest damit einfach mal ausprobieren wo genau das Histogramm unterteilt werden soll. Ebenfalls möglich sind mehrere Farben, was vor allem mit einem mittleren Grauwert Sinn machen würde 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Digg-R- (11. Januar 2005)

Danke Shadowman, hab das Ding immer für den Schnellenwert gehalten =))
Naja, jetzt weiß ich ja ....


----------



## IamR OoK IE (13. Januar 2005)

danke für die Hilfe


----------

